# Gentoo Linux 2008.0 veröffentlicht

## dertobi123

 *www.gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Nach der Veröffentlichung zweier Beta-Releases und zahlreichen Verzögerungen im Verlauf des Release-Prozesses wurde Gentoo Linux 2008.0 nun endlich veröffentlicht.
> 
> Das aktuelle Release beinhaltet zahlreiche neue Features, darunter ein aktualisierter Installer, verbesserte Hardware-Unterstützung, eine vollständige Überarbeitung der Profile und ein Wechsel zu Xfce anstelle des GNOME Desktops auf den LiveCDs. LiveDVDs für die x86 und amd64 Architekturen sind derzeit noch nicht verfügbar. Gentoos 2008.0 Release beinhaltet darüber hinaus aktualisierte Versionen zahlreicher Pakete, die bereits im Portage-Tree verfügbar sind.
> 
>     * Aktualisierter Installer: Der Installer führt nun ausschließlich netzwerklose Installationen mit Paketen und Ebuilds von der LiveCD aus durch. Zahlreiche Fehler wurden behoben, unter anderem im Bereich der Partitionierung von erweiterten- und logischen Partitionen.
> ...

 

----------

## dertobi123

Zur Info: Für die x86/amd64 LiveCDs wird es "in Kürze" eine -r1 Version geben.

----------

## schachti

Was funktioniert denn nicht? Wenn es lediglich ein Punkt ist, der einen nicht betrifft, ist das ja kein Grund, mit dem Download noch bis zum Erscheinen der -r1 zu warten...

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was funktioniert denn nicht? Wenn es lediglich ein Punkt ist, der einen nicht betrifft, ist das ja kein Grund, mit dem Download noch bis zum Erscheinen der -r1 zu warten...

 

Relevant sind die Bugs #230998 und #231024.

----------

## dertobi123

... und nun sind die -r1 LiveCDs für x86/amd64 auch verfügbar.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Necoro

Manchmal ist der gesunde Menschenverstand halt sinnvoller als eine Suchmaschine ...

Howto:

1.) Gehe auf www.gentoo.org

2.) Gehe auf Mirrors

3.) Suche dir einen Mirror aus

4.) Hangele dich durch den Verzeichnisbaum

5.) Lade das runter was du willst ...

da durch erhält man zB einen Link wie: http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/x86/current/

/edit: Es geht übrigens auch schneller:

1.) Gehe auf www.gentoo.org

2.) Gehe auf "Get Gentoo!"

3.) Lade das runter was du willst  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

Diesen Thread könnte man langsam auch unsticky machen, oder? 

Ist ja schon wieder ein alter Hut   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Diesen Thread könnte man langsam auch unsticky machen, oder? 
> 
> Ist ja schon wieder ein alter Hut  

 

Wo du recht hast ... unstickfiziert

----------

